# Help wanted



## Flynn (Nov 4, 2010)

I am trying to find some information on my Father, Mr Harold Leslie Merrifield, who, we think, sailed on the Eagle line oil tankers about 1935. He was a Marine Engineer, and, as a child, remember him saying he used to come into Fawley, the oil depot, near Southampton, Hampshire. He said that he could see his home on the Isle of Wight, but was not allowed off the ship. Unfortunately I don`t recall the names of the ships he sailed on. Only that they used to sail to the Persian Gulf.
I know this is a long shot, but would dearly love to find out more.
Thank you for reading this, and perhaps being able to point me in the right direction.
Kind regards,
Flynn


----------

